# Casting platform with knock down tower



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

This meets the new 72 inch requirment for the Redfish Circut and can be added to your existing casting platform.

Will know more about priceing when we are done.:usaflag


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

I want one! That thing is bad a$$ Tim! Looks pretty.


----------



## Tyler Windham (May 5, 2009)

Nice tower man!


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

Finished product can be seen here

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic346000-2-1.aspx


----------

